# When you have sole proprietorship in foreign country



## expus (5 mo ago)

If you have a sole proprietorship in foreign country you still file the same schedule C as if you are in the US right? And then either use form 2555 or 1116 to either exclude or deduct foreign taxes? Thats it?

I now also saw a form called 1116 schedule C. I had never seen that before, what is that? Do we have to file that too?


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

It is a relatively new form (Dec 2021). But it is only for Foreign Tax Redeterminations, which does not seem to be your case.


----------



## Pippymon (1 mo ago)

*Yes, you can register as a sole proprietor*. 3. Yes, you can spend the money outside India directly from that account. For India-you need to repatriate the same in NRO/NRE account in India.


----------



## expus (5 mo ago)

Pippymon said:


> *Yes, you can register as a sole proprietor*. 3. Yes, you can spend the money outside India directly from that account. For India-you need to repatriate the same in NRO/NRE account in India.


I have no idea what you are talking about. I do not even live in India


----------

